# What is this oil/lube filler for (pic)?



## tochinski (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi,

I new to the forum and snowblowers.
Friend gave me Storm 2410, it has another oil/lube filler on the side









I couldn't find anything about it in user manual.
What is it for, what kind of lubricant should I use to fill it, what capacity and how often?
Thank you!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
thats a second oil fill dip stick like spot, if you have upper dip stick you can simply ignore it, if you take it out the oil level should be near or at the top of the lower 1/2's thread 
if you have a suction tool to do oil changes it allows for a larger od tube to go in to suck out the oil


----------



## tochinski (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks a lot, captchas !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF tochinski









Best bet, just leave it alone and use the regular dipstick up top and drain the oil from the drain at the back of the engine. On my Storm 2410 for an oil change I run it to warm up the oil, shut it down and then place a chunk of 2X4 or ?? to tilt the engine back a little and then pull the cap off that oil drain. Walk away and let it drain for a while.
The manuals recommend a 5-30 IIRC and it's less than a full quart but I don't know the exact amount. I've always poured in about 1/2-3/4 of a quart and started to check the dipstick and kept repeating. Once I'm in the full area I pull it over a few times and let it sit over night and check again the next day. Sometimes the oil coating the tube can make reading difficult which is why I check again the next day. 
My favorite is Mobil 1 0-40 that I get at Walmart (comes in quarts too). Cheapest I've found it. It might be all in my mind but I believe the full synthetics allow the engine to pull over easier when it's way below zero.

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And never . . . ever . . . shift gears with the drive engaged. Those have a captured rubber ring for a friction disc. It's cheap to replace, fairly easy to do but it's not IMHO as resiliant a design as the friction wheels that have a bonded rubber drive surface. I received mine free from an inlaw who couldn't figure out why it was so hard to use. It would barely have any self drive. Well, they wiped out the friction wheel and the metal drive plate it runs on.
If you pull that bottom panel it's a good idea to very lightly lube the hex shaft the friction wheel slides on, a little grease on the gears and anything else that's metal to metal.
.









At some point you might also want to upgrade the skid shoes. There are some really good ones out there. At the time I really needed a blower yesterday so I didn't really do any shopping around. I bought a pair of Ariens skids at HomeDepot and they have trouble free. I'm still on the first side and plenty of metal left.

.


----------



## tochinski (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi Kiss4aFrog!

Thanks for advices! 
I put 5w-30 syntetic oil.
Blower still has an original ABS plastic skids. My worry if metal skids will scratch driveway.
Another question - how to I lubricate auger gear box?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> At some point you might also want to upgrade the skid shoes.


I put these on my Honda HSS1332AATD and on the Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker that I gave to my son. They work great and really shouldn't ever wear out with proper care. $22.40 at Home Depot: Arnold Universal Rolling Skid Shoes for Two and Three Stage Snow Blowers (Set of 2)-490-241-0038 - The Home Depot


----------



## tochinski (Dec 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> I put these on my Honda HSS1332AATD and on the Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker that I gave to my son. They work great and really shouldn't ever wear out with proper care. $22.40 at Home Depot: Arnold Universal Rolling Skid Shoes for Two and Three Stage Snow Blowers (Set of 2)-490-241-0038 - The Home Depot
> View attachment 172097


I was looking for some with rollers! Thanks!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if your buying new skids the long metal ones are better for that style machine. it strengthens the bucket. it keeps the front of the bucket from bending in.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> if your buying new skids the long metal ones are better for that style machine. it strengthens the bucket. it keeps the front of the bucket from bending in.


+1
also the longer ones allow the bucket to ride up on bumps earlier which helps prevent the shaver blade from snagging


----------

